# ultraviolet vs. pathos



## nastypass

[size=+2]*ultraviolet vs pathos*[/size]




pathos said:


> Format: 2 vs 2 singles
> Style: Set
> DQ: 1 week
> Damage Cap: 35 %
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKO moves, attract, direct recovery moves
> Arena Description: The Sea Mauville
> 
> The battle starts on the upper deck of the ship. It's been cleared of people, so there's no one stopping us from destroying what's left of it...


*ultraviolet's active squad*

 *Seven* the male Rapidash <Flash Fire>
 *Dorito* the male Murkrow <Super Luck> @ Dusk Stone
 *Tilda Swinton* the female Snorunt <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
 *komorebi* the female Kecleon <Color Change> @ Prism Scale
 *Pirella* the female Petilil <Own Tempo> @ Sun Stone
 *EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY* the genderless Metang <Clear Body> @ Lucky Egg
 *Lucky Day* the female Blitzle <Lightning Rod> @ Reaper Cloth
 *Wild Card* the male Horsea <Sniper> @ Dragon Scale
 *Pêche Melba* the female Goomy <Gooey> @ Reaper Cloth
 *Depothys* the female Skrelp <Poison Touch> @ King's Rock


*pathos's active squad*

 *Akra* the female Skorupi <Sniper> @ Lucky Egg
 *Syler* the male Golbat <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge
 *Boots* the male Meowth <Technician> @ Lucky Egg
 *todger* the female Eelektrik <Levitate> @ Thunder Stone
 *Racko* the female Omanyte <Shell Armor> @ White Herb
 *Topher* the genderless Metang <Clear Body> @ Lucky Egg
 *Trigger* the male Nidoran <Poison Point> @ Black Sludge
 *tetris* the genderless Porygon <Download> @ Up-Grade
 *Nesama* the female Misdreavus <Levitate> @ Dusk Stone
 *blooper* the female Wooper <Water Absorb> @ Lucky Egg

ultraviolet sends out metang*
pathos sends out metang* and commands
ultraviolet commands
we wait for the dq time to nearly run out for me to ref

*metang not required. pls have a metang duel though.


----------



## ultraviolet

welp i mean i can't argue with that

let's go EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY


----------



## shy ♡

Squee ty Meursault :D annnd sorry to disappoint, BUT I CANNOT BE CONTROLLED !!! Nesama, you're up C: 

Oh man... I haven't done this in so long... Okay. Let's set up a *Substitute* for 25%, then go ahead and *Shadow Ball* twice. If it's set up clones, aim for the one with a shadow (or a reflection, if it's above water...). If it uses protect/detect or otherwise is unhittable for some reason, use *Calm Mind* instead of Shadow Ball.
*
Substitute (25%) ~ Shadow Ball / Calm Mind x2*


----------



## ultraviolet

Hmm. Let's go with Sandstorm, I know there's at least one or two strips of sand near sea mauville, so that should be more than enough to get a sandstorm going. While you're at it, I'd also like you to use Stealth Rock. Again, there should be enough rocks and pebbles laying around for you to have a decent amount of stuff floating around, but you could also incorporate debris from the ship as well if it's not enough. Basically: i want lots of crap flying around everywhere, I'm sure you're capable of that. For your last action, if Nesama decides that in all this mayhem you're 'unhittable' and uses Calm Mind, I want you to use Psych Up and also gain those stat boosts. If Nesama uses Shadow Ball, use Aerial Ace on her substitute instead.

*Sandstorm ~ Stealth Rock ~ Psych Up/Aerial Ace*


----------



## nastypass

The Mauville Tourism Bureau's Chief Secretary was worried.  Not, for once, about the rising maintenance costs involved in keeping the wreck of the Sea Mauville from collapsing under the strains of its recent uptick in tourism, nothing so petty as that.  His worry was now that the Sea Mauville was closed. And he wasn't certain when - or if - it would ever open again. The Asber League put in a request for full shutdown of the site so they could have a battle in it several weeks ago, and there was no saying no to a League in his position, even one so infamous as Asber.  All he could do was sit by and pray that the wreck would not be _completely_ submerged when he next saw it...

Meanwhile, the two trainers and referee who sailed up to the now abandoned facility had no such worries. They, after all, stood nothing to lose from the battle in the slightest, and their teams had everything to gain in terms of life experience. And at the end of the day, is that not worth any hypothetical property damages? It certainly is, the three of them thought as they climbed off their dinghy and up the slanted deck.  The referee seated herself atop a railing at the highest point of the Mauville, and with a lowering of a flag signaled the trainers to release their first Pokémon and begin. The first ball revealed a large blue chunk of metal, which proceeded to open their eyes and levitate around a meter up.  The second ball, in a remarkable display of poor sportsmanship, revealed not a second Metang, but a Misdreavus which, ectoplasmic cloak flowing in the breeze, hovered at a similar height.

ultraviolet [OO]
EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY (X) <Clear Body> @Lucky Egg

Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Uncertain whether to right itself with the deck or the ocean.

pathos [OO]
Nesama (F) <Levitate> @Dusk Stone

Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Rotating in a mocking way while making faces at EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY

*-ROUND 1-*​
At the sound of the whistle, Nesama ceased her spinning as her eyes began to glow in concentration. Grit, loose bolts, rivets, and broken glass from the deck began to coalesce in midair, compressing to form a rough model of her. Meanwhile, EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY made a specific series of grinding noises, unnoticeable to the untrained ear amidst the groans and scraping sounds of the bolts and rivets tearing from their holes.  The grit which was being called up for Nesama's substitute suddenly began whipping through the air, as well as a significant portion of a nearby sandbar.  The sandstorm scraped harmlessly at EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY's steel-typed surface while Nesama's substitute doll struggled to shield its master from the dust. It was in vain, however, as it was simply too small to effectively block the incessant scratching.

[EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY- HP: 100%, PP: 95%] [Nesama- HP: 73%, PP: 87%; Sub: 25%]​
The sudden cloud of dust hampered her vision slightly, but Nesama was nevertheless able to see EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY across the deck from her. EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY was right there! Plain as day! Certainly not "unhittable," that's for sure. Quite the opposite. She prepared an orb of dark clouds before her substitute, lined up her shot, let it loose...

And blew a facility door clear off its hinges.

Taking advantage of Nesama's shock at her miss, EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY took a moment to gather up scraps of iron and stones scattered about the arena, and scatter them _again_, only now they landed in just such a way that they would have cut open anyone who bumped into them.

[EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY- HP: 100%, PP: 92%] [Nesama- HP: 71%, PP: 84%; Sub: 25%]​
Nesama hardly noticed the sharp rocks and metal lodged in the deck beneath her. They were, after all, beneath her; EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY was definitely not. How she missed her previous shot was beyond her. She prepared a second Shadow Ball, looked EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY dead in the eyes, and whiffed. EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY was now moving much faster than they had been a moment ago (which is to say not at all, but they were still going very fast), and was on a collision course with her side. Only her substitute's split second realignment prevented the blow from striking.

*-END ROUND 1-*​
ultraviolet [OO]
EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY (X) <Clear Body> @Lucky Egg

Health: 100%
Energy: 81%
Status: Revving in amusement at Nesama's inability to hit EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY.

pathos [OO]
Nesama (F) <Levitate> @Dusk Stone

Health: 69%
Energy: 81%
Sub: 18%
Status: Astonished at EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY's hurricane speed movements and her own inability to hit them in equal measure.

Numbers:
Nesama- HP: 100 - 25 (Substitute) - 2 (Sandstorm) - 2 (Sandstorm) - 2 (Sandstorm) = 69; Sub: 25 - 7 (Aerial Ace) = 18; Energy: 100 - 13 (Substitute) - 3 (Shadow Ball) - 3 (Shadow Ball) = 81.
EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY- HP: 100 - 0 = 100; Energy: 100 - 5 (Sandstorm) - 3 (Stealth Rock) - 3 (Aerial Ace) = 89.


Notes:
-Treated Sandstorm as a 15% accuracy penalty for non-immune Pokémon.  
-Both Shadow Balls missed. Rolled 90 and 87, respectively, needed lower than 85 to hit.
-Sandstorm in effect for 2 more actions.
-Stealth Rocks are scattered about pathos' side of the field.
-uv commands first.


----------



## ultraviolet

Okay, for now just set up with Hone Claws x2 and then Sandstorm; if you're taunted,  let loose with Aerial Ace. If you're asleep, go with Sleep Talk.

*Hone Claws/Aerial Ace/Sleep Talk ~ Hone Claws/Aerial Ace/Sleep Talk ~ Sandstorm/Aerial Ace/Sleep Talk*


----------



## shy ♡

Okie, bit of bad luck there, but we'll be fine! EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY is gonna be a sitting target, so I want you to go right up to its face, basically, so there'll be no chance of missing. Then *Zap Cannon* and *Will-o-Wisp*. Then let's immobilize it with some *Telekinesis*. c:

*Zap Cannon ~ Will-o-Wisp ~ Telekinesis*


----------



## nastypass

ultraviolet [OO]
EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY (X) <Clear Body> @Lucky Egg

Health: 100%
Energy: 81%
Status: Revving in amusement at Nesama's inability to hit EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY.

pathos [OO]
Nesama (F) <Levitate> @Dusk Stone

Health: 69%
Energy: 81%
Sub: 18%
Status: Astonished at EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY's hurricane speed movements and her own inability to hit them in equal measure.

*-BEGIN ROUND 2-*​
Nesama's orders were to get right in EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY's face and hit it. The first part was not hard, since EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY would have been breathing down her neck, if Metang breathed and Misdreavus had necks. The second part was another story. Nesama was beginning to suspect that EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY had had some ritual performed on EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY prior to the match which was causing her attacks to simply swerve around EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY. Still, her trainer was quite clear, so she prepared her attack: the space in front of her substitute glowed bluish white as electrical arcs sparked around themselves in a sphere of wildly varying potential. Eventually, one of the arcs swung wide and struck EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY on their rear. The sphere diminished to nothing in a matter of milliseconds, as the remainder of the electrical energy loosed itself in one powerful current through EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY's surface and down into the deck below.

EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY had been unfazed by the ball of electrical energy forming before them. To be honest, EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY would have been unfazed by a supermajority of things which could have potentially formed before them. EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY's orders were to get a manicure, essentially, or at least that was how they interpreted it. "Hone Claws," "File Nails," close enough? At any rate, EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY's arms were grinding themselves to an appropriately fine point for the occasion in a crack between iron plates in the Sea Mauville's deck when the stray arc hit them square (or was it oval?) on the behind. EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY was not to be dissuaded, however. EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY was quite capable of putting up with the slight swelling they felt in their joints after the flash heating from the current. Grinding their arms back and forth, back and forth, back and forth... It was easy! It was only slightly more tiring than usual. But still, it required just enough extra effort that EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY failed to notice that the air in front of their opponent had spontaneously combusted. The small wisp of blue flame floated downward toward EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY, unabated by the gale force winds and the sand they were throwing in its path.

Nesama was thrilled when her second attack landed its mark, but she was less than pleased with the reaction it got, which was an unblinking continuation of... whatever it was EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY was supposed to be doing down there. She wanted to feel proud of herself for hitting her mark twice in a row with attacks she new to be less than consistent, particularly after the disgrace that had been the two Shadow Balls in the first round, yet there EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY was, punching the floor again or whatever. She'd left an impressive scorch mark on her opponent's back, but had yet to see even a single wince, or _any_ sign of pain at all in this battle so far.

Nesama refused to let such insolence pass. As the sandstorm finally abated, she let out a small giggle and used her telekinetic powers to tear EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY from their position on the deck and slam them straight back down. Pinning EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY to the deck did little, however. Their metallic hide, despite its scorched state, was impervious to the shock of landing, and EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY didn't need to move for their next action anyway. Noting the sand's current position of "not flying wildly through the air," EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY uttered the necessary grunts and grinding tones required to whip it back into a frenzy, and the sand obeyed. Nesama could only look exasperated at her substitute doll's continued efforts at shielding her from it.

*-END ROUND 2-*​
ultraviolet [OO]
EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY (X) <Clear Body> @Lucky Egg

Health: 85%
Energy: 71%
Status: Atk +2, Acc +2, Moderately paralysed, Moderately burned. Pinned to the deck by Telekinesis. Quite pleased with how they've done their claws without help.

pathos [OO]
Nesama (F) <Levitate> @Dusk Stone

Health: 63%
Energy: 65%
Sub: 18%
Status: Feeling vengeful and irritated by the sand.

Numbers:
EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY- HP: 100 - 12 (Zap Cannon) - 3 (burn) = 85; Energy: 81 - 2 (Hone Claws) - 3 (Hone Claws) - 5 (Sandstorm).
Nesama- HP: 69 - 6 (Sand x3) = 63; Energy: 81 - 9 (Zap Cannon) - 3 (Will-o-Wisp) - 4 (Telekinesis) = 65.

Notes:
-No inter-action stats because the first and second actions segued into each other _far_ more nicely than I was expecting them to.
-Zap Cannon was a guaranteed hit because EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY was literally _right there_, and the physics worked so nicely with them giving a path to ground while giving themselves a manicure honing their claws in the deck.
-Zap Cannon inflicted moderate paralysis, Will-o-Wisp inflicted moderate burn.
-The second Hone Claws cost 1% more energy to perform, since it primarily required EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY to move their paralysis-swollen arms back and forth a lot.
-Sandstorm in effect (4 more actions)
-Stealth Rocks are scattered about pathos' side of the field.
-Have you noticed how much I love the name EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY yet. have you. have y
-pathos commands first.


----------



## shy ♡

Er, shouldn't the telekinesis be in EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY's stats?


----------



## nastypass

pathos said:


> Er, shouldn't the telekinesis be in EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY's stats?


I added it to their status. It doesn't affect real stats like health or w/e though. (if that's what you meant? I just woke up as of this writing so I am possibly misinterpreting)


----------



## shy ♡

Yeah, just in their status - though technically telekinesis should be levitating them in the air (so they can't use ground-moves or w/e).

Okay, Nesama... let's back up again, since we can't miss now, and go for *Hex*, *Astonish*, then *chill*. Delay your attacks one action if it protects, replacing them with chill. 

*Hex / Chill ~ Hex / Astonish / Chill x2*


----------



## nastypass

pathos said:


> Yeah, just in their status - though technically telekinesis should be levitating them in the air (so they can't use ground-moves or w/e).


Ah- well, consider it a temporary state and Nesama will drag them into the air before they can do anything along those lines when the next round starts.


----------



## ultraviolet

Oh baby, your nails look so good! When we're done here I'll paint them later and we can watch a movie!

Let's see. You are unfortunately a sitting duck at the moment, and there's no real way to escape Hex, but that's okay. I want you to use Light Screen, then protect, and then Shadow Ball. 
*Light Screen ~ Protect ~ Shadow Ball
*


----------



## nastypass

ultraviolet [OO]
EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY (X) <Clear Body> @Lucky Egg

Health: 85%
Energy: 71%
Status: Atk +2, Acc +2, Moderately paralysed, Moderately burned. Pinned to the deck by Telekinesis. Quite pleased with how they've done their claws without help.

pathos [OO]
Nesama (F) <Levitate> @Dusk Stone

Health: 63%
Energy: 65%
Sub: 18%
Status: Feeling vengeful and irritated by the sand.

*-BEGIN ROUND 3-*​
EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY lay prostrate on the deck, and Nesama was unsatisfied. How _dare_ EXPL- no, _no_, she was too pissed off to think the name for the 29th time. How dare her opponent have the nerve to not only call this accursed dust back to the air, but to do so while they should have been _clinging feebly to the ground in submission!_ Hardly even needing to hear her trainer's commands, the Misdreavus found herself venting this anger through magic. Eyes aglow, Nesama willed her opponent into the air and muttered the words of some minor, long-forgotten language. Faint wisps of purple and red smoke emanated from EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY as they visibly winced in pain from the hex. While EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY was now too late to soften the blow from that attack, it did make them all the more eager to discourage anything similar in the near future. EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY used their own psychic powers to throw up a cylindrical barrier around themself, faintly shimmering farther into the sky than anyone in attendance could see.

[EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY- HP: 61%, PP: 66%] [Nesama- HP: 61%, PP: 59%, Sub: 18%]​
Eager to continue this trend of "not getting hit by Hex", EXPLOSION WENDESDAY throws up another barrier between themself and their opponent. This time, it's the unmistakeably impenetrable green bubble of a Protect, the ultimate in precautionary measures. This was poorly timed, however. Nesama immediately recognised the shield for what it was, and knew to hold off on her attack. Instead, she simply hovered and tried to recover her wits despite the continued irritation of the sandstorm.

[EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY- HP: 61%, PP: 63%] [Nesama- HP: 59%, PP: 68%, Sub: 18%]​
As EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY's Protect faded, so too did their opponent, as well as their opponent's psychic grip on their entire body. EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY was free again, but confused. Perfectly capable of seeing the scrap metal effigy floating where its master used to be, but where did she...

_*Mis!*_ Nesama shouted as she tapped EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY lightly on the carapace. EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY would have been scared white as a sheet, if Metang's blueness weren't so permanent. The surprise sent them (and their Light Screen) reeling, colliding with the arena deck and tumbling downhill a bit before finally righting themself.

*-END ROUND 3-*​
ultraviolet [OO]
EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY (X) <Clear Body> @Lucky Egg

Health: 43%
Energy: 63%
Status: Atk +2, Acc +2, Moderately paralysed, Moderately burned. Light Screen in effect, 3 actions remain. _Right above me! That answers my question, alright!_

pathos [OO]
Nesama (F) <Levitate> @Dusk Stone

Health: 57%
Energy: 65%
Sub: 18%
Status: Pleased to finally be getting a reaction out of EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY.

Numbers:
EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY- HP: 85 - 24 (Hex) - 6 (Astonish) - 3 (burn) = 52; Energy: 71 - 5 (Light Screen) - 2 (Protect) - 1 (LS upkeep) - 1 (LS upkeep).
Nesama- HP: 63 - 6 (sand x3) = 57; Energy: 65 - 5 (Hex) - 1 (Telekinesis upkeep) + 10 (chill) - 1 (telekinesis upkeep) - 3 (Astonish) = 65; Sub: 18 - 0 = 18.

Notes:
-Sandstorm in effect (1 more action).
-Stealth Rocks are scattered about pathos' side of the field.
-Telekinesis ended on action 3.
-EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY flinched on action 3.
-Burn and sandstorm damage are not affected by the damage cap.
-ultraviolet commands first.


----------



## ultraviolet

Okay! Let's go with Meteor Mash and then Pursuit to take out that Substitute, then end with Sandstorm. If you're telekinesis'd again, switch to Flash Cannon & Shadow Ball on your first two actions. If you're Taunted, just use Flash Cannon on your last action. 

*Meteor Mash/Flash Cannon ~ Pursuit/Shadow Ball ~ Sandstorm/Flash Cannon*


----------



## shy ♡

HMMmm... Let's go with* Confuse Ray*, then *Hex* and *Astonish* again. Move up close for the confuse ray if you need to get better accuracy.

*Confuse Ray ~ Hex ~ Astonish*


----------



## nastypass

ultraviolet [OO]
EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY (X) <Clear Body> @Lucky Egg

Health: 52%
Energy: 63%
Status: Atk +2, Acc +2, Moderately paralysed, Moderately burned. Light Screen in effect, 3 actions remain. _Right above me! That answers my question, alright!_

pathos [OO]
Nesama (F) <Levitate> @Dusk Stone

Health: 57%
Energy: 65%
Sub: 18%
Status: Pleased to finally be getting a reaction out of EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY.

*-BEGIN ROUND 4-*​
Nesama didn't need to get any closer to hit EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY with her next attack, and this time it was true. The wind wasn't nearly as intense by now, and the sandstorm would soon die down. With this in mind, and her opponent in full view downhill (downdeck?) the Misdreavus launched a series of bright strobing lights. None of the humans in attendance found themselves able to look straight at them for fear of a sudden migraine, though as they danced around EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY the Metang found themself compelled to stare directly into each orb as it passed. Even as the orbs faded, EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY continued to see spots. They raised a claw to strike and charged through the air at what they believed to be Nesama, and smacked into a decrepit railing far to pathos' right. Posts splashed into the water below, finally audible over the wind as it died down and the sand returned to its place on the lower end of the deck and under the water.

[EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY- HP: 51%, PP: 62%] [Nesama- HP: 55%, PP: 62%, Sub: 18%]​
A malicious giggle slipped from Nesama as she watched her opponent attempting to push a piece of metal tubing, formerly a section of railing, off of their nose. She then uttered another Hex for EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY. A patch of the Light Screen between the two battlers glowed red as it dissipated a portion of the ghost-type energy before it could reach its target. Still, the familiar red and purple wisps emanated from EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY's scorched exterior. The foul magic made their pushing on the rusted bar all the more painful as it worsened the swelling they felt from paralysis. When it did finally slip off their nose, EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY felt their joints lock up from the sudden motion. They found themselves unable to move, or act at all with their back turned to their opponent.

[EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY- HP: 39%, PP: 61%] [Nesama- HP: 55%, PP: 57%, Sub: 18%]​
By the time EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY turned back around to face Nesama, she was gone. The Metang probably would have worked out what was coming, if they'd been given time. EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY hardly even processed the fact that they were looking at Nesama's Substitute, and only her Substitute, when the real Nesama came into view in a blink. She only bopped the Metang on the forehead, but her sudden appearance startled EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY so greatly that they forgot their commands entirely. They could just hear Nesama's giggling as they watched her float back to her substitute through the fading Light Screen.

*-END ROUND 4-*​
ultraviolet [OO]
EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY (X) <Clear Body> @Lucky Egg

Health: 30%
Energy: 60%
Status: Atk +2, Acc +2, Moderately paralysed, Moderately burned. Feeling extremely bitter toward the random number god.

pathos [OO]
Nesama (F) <Levitate> @Dusk Stone

Health: 55%
Energy: 54%
Sub: 18%
Status: Praying to the random number gods for more rounds like this.

Numbers:
EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY- HP: 52 - 1 (confusion) - 12 (Hex) - 6 (Astonish) - 3 (burn) = 30; Energy: 63 - 3 (Light Screen upkeep x3) = 60.
Nesama- HP: 57 - 2 (sand) = 55; Energy: 65 - 3 (Confuse Ray) - 5 (Hex) - 3 (Astonish) = 54.

Notes:
-Nesama rolled a 6 for Confuse Ray's accuracy and needed under 85 to hit in normal sand, so she didn't move and went first.
-EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY was, in order, confused, paralysed, and flinched. Thanks, Obama.
-Sandstorm ended after action 1, Light Screen ended after action 3.
-Stealth Rocks are scattered about pathos' side of the field. I edited the notes of previous rounds, where I forgot to remind about this.
-pathos commands first.


----------



## nastypass

WOW okay so double post batman, but I have made a _huge mistake_. burn damage is apparently 3% per _round_, not per action as I've been doing it. correcting EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY's health numbers as we speak.

EDIT: there; EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY went from 15% health to 30%. holy hell did i screw up badly.


----------



## shy ♡

Hm, I'm a bit confused about damage - is EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY doing only 1% recoil damage from confusion? Considering it has +2 atk, surely it should do a /bit/ more?


----------



## nastypass

pathos said:


> Hm, I'm a bit confused about damage - is EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY doing only 1% recoil damage from confusion? Considering it has +2 atk, surely it should do a /bit/ more?


They're also burned, so yes, I think 1% is right.


----------



## shy ♡

Hrrr, okie. We had good luck this round anyhow.

Let's see... Let's go for the KO here, if we can. Hex twice and Astonish. Delay your attacks one action if EXPLOSION is protecting/otherwise unhittable and chill instead. If they've got clones, aim for the one with a shadow (or reflection if it's above water)...

*Hex / Chill x2 ~ Hex / Astonish / Chill*


----------



## ultraviolet

at this stage I think we just need to go after the substitute with Facade and Shadow Ball. If you're at the stage where it's your turn to attack and the situation is pretty dire (like, you don't think you'll last next action), live up to your namesake and go with Explosion. It's okay! Remember, your pain receptors switch off before it happens and it looks _really fucking cool _when you do it. I'll take a photo this time!!
*
Facade ~ Shadow Ball/Explosion ~ Shadow Ball/Explosion*


----------



## nastypass

ultraviolet [OO]
EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY (X) <Clear Body> @Lucky Egg

Health: 30%
Energy: 60%
Status: Atk +2, Acc +2, Moderately paralysed, Moderately burned. Feeling extremely bitter toward the random number god.

pathos [OO]
Nesama (F) <Levitate> @Dusk Stone

Health: 55%
Energy: 54%
Sub: 18%
Status: Praying to the random number gods for more rounds like this.

*-BEGIN ROUND 5-*​
A glow. Purple and red wisps of disdain. A metallic whine. A locking of joints. A cackle, and a repetition.

An echoing thud, followed by a sliding noise and the whirring of a Pokéball's recall.

*-END ROUND 5-*​
ultraviolet [XO]
EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY (X) <Clear Body> @Lucky Egg

Health: 0%
Energy: 60%
Status: Knocked out!

pathos [OO]
Nesama (F) <Levitate> @Dusk Stone

Health: 55%
Energy: 44%
Sub: 18%
Status: Minimalist.

Numbers:
EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY- Health: 30 - 22 (Hex) - 8 (Hex) = 0.
Nesama- Energy: 54 - 10 (Hex x2) = 44.

Notes:
-lazy minimalism for a knockout, whee
-EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY was paralysed the only action they were conscious for. Not that it mattered, since Misdreavus is immune to normal attacks anyway...
-The second Hex KO'd. RIP to those that died.
-ultraviolet sends out and commands next.


----------



## ultraviolet

ohh, EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY. goodnight, sweet prince

anyway let's kick butt komorebi


Let's go with Slash until that substitute breaks, then switch to Shadow Ball. If you've broken the Substitute and Nesama has Double Team clones, use Feint Attack instead.

*Slash ~ Slash/Shadow Ball/Feint Attack ~ Slash/Shadow Ball/Feint Attack*


----------



## shy ♡

Errr well slash is never gonna kill your sub, since you're a ghost type, so err, let's just... *Thunder Wave*, *Toxic*, and *Will-o-Wisp*. Get in close before you start the toxic and will-o-wisp so they're accurate, though the kecleon should already be pretty close, since it's trying to slash at you.

*Thunder Wave ~ Toxic ~ Will-o-Wisp*


----------



## ultraviolet

pathos said:
			
		

> Errr well slash is never gonna kill your sub, since you're a ghost type, so err


okay, what? that would be a good thing to be written down _literally anywhere_ because the only thing i can find about substitutes & immunities is that substitute won't be damaged from like electric moves if the pokemon has motor drive (from this post by negrek in 2011), and that substitutes are always corporeal (from this post also in 2011). Bulbapedia, pokemondb and veekun don't even mention whether or not substitute receives immunities (though there is a bunch of other stuff on veekun), but they do say that subs receive the type of the pokemon who made them. This makes sense, but i figured that since it wasn't in the db and that pokemon generally make substitutes out of whatever's around that it didn't really count for anything (for example, Nesama's sub is made out of debris and nuts and bolts and dust).

in any case: if ghosts subs _are _immune to slash, that kind of needs to be written down somewhere i think ???


----------



## nastypass

Meursault said:


> -EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY was paralysed the only action they were conscious for. *Not that it mattered, since Misdreavus is immune to normal attacks anyway...*


it's a mechanic in the games too; substitutes are affected by the whole type chart, including immunities. if y'all want to re-command, go ahead. that includes which pokemon you're using, if you want it to.


----------



## ultraviolet

pbbt. :P well that's what i get for never using substitute in-game, i guess. I'd be happy to re-command, but i understand if pathos would rather go ahead.


----------



## shy ♡

Sure, I don't mind re-commanding.

Also if you wanna learn some game mechanics you can just play on pokemon showdown, play some random battles and you'll pick things up. c:


----------



## ultraviolet

aaa thankyou  !!!

it's nearly 1AM, so basically the same strategy, just using Shadow Claw instead.

Shadow Claw. If you've broken the Substitute and Nesama has Double Team clones or you're tormented, use Feint Attack instead.

*Shadow Claw ~ Shadow Claw/Feint Attack ~ Shadow Claw**/Feint Attack *


----------



## shy ♡

Dat's fine n_n; a round of slashing would be pretty boring anyhow, hah...

Okie Nesama, let's see... it should take ~2 actions to kill your sub, even with a crit, so... Let's keep our commands similar, but change up the order - get in close again, or wait till the kecleon is already close for the shadow claw, and *will-o-wisp*. Then follow it up with the *toxic* and *thunder wave*. c: 

*Will-o-Wisp ~ Toxic ~ Thunder Wave*


----------



## nastypass

ultraviolet [XO]
Komorebi (F) <Color Change +Marvel Scale> @Prism Scale

Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Looking at Nesama and her trainer simultaneously. Normal type.

pathos [OO]
Nesama (F) <Levitate> @Dusk Stone

Health: 55%
Energy: 44%
Sub: 18%
Status: Minimalist.

*-BEGIN ROUND 6-*​
After a few minutes' puzzlement over whether a Misdreavus' Substitute doll is in fact corporeal or not, the battle resumed. A flash of light took the shape of a Kecleon on ultraviolet's end of the deck, and with the tweet of the ref's whistle, the battlers sprung to action. Nesama moved first, igniting a small wisp of blue-hot flame in the air before her. She willed the flame down toward her foe and it obeyed, striking Komorebi on the arm. The spot where she was hit was scorched black and red, but she simply hid it by changing the pattern of her skin. In fact, as the pattern spread across her body, her scales began to shine through a translucent gold. Shrugging off the pain, Komorebi skittered across the deck on all fours. She swiftly maneuvered around all sharp stones and metal in her way, and finally leaped up to strike at Nesama, claw burning purple with ghost-typed energy. As she swiped down with it, Nesama's substitute moved to block in the blink of an eye. The collection of metal and grime fell to the deck with a crash loud enough to worry the Chief Secretary back in Mauville. The resulting pile of scrap reconstituted itself, but barely. The life force which had been used as its binding was greatly diminished, and dented plates hung loosely from its face.

[Komorebi- HP: 100%, PP: 95%] [Nesama- HP: 55%, PP: 41%; Sub: 4%]​
Nesama was displeased by the beating her bodyguard had taken. With her psychic powers, she collected the grime that had fallen out of it, and filtered out the particularly toxic parts. She added in a collection of pollutants gathered from the sea and air, with a touch of moisture to make the concoction particularly gooey. With a thought, she hefted the venom down at Komorebi, and it struck her face with a splat. Komorebi sputtered some, attempting to ingest as little of the attack as possible. This had little effect; Kecleon could feel the poison taking its toll already, and the best she could do was attempt to hide the fact that her face was slowly turning green from sickness. Still she pushed on, scampering around Nesama's back and leaping up to hit her with another Shadow Claw. The damaged substitute moved to block again, and finally shattered when it was struck. The metal landed with a final clatter, and slid lifelessly down the deck.

[Komorebi- HP: 100, PP: 91%] [Nesama- HP: 55%, PP: 38%]​
No sooner had Komorebi landed than Nesama began her retaliation. Static electricity was generated along her surface (can you really call it a skin?) by minute vibrations in the air, and she was channeling it into one particular spot. Once a sufficient potential had been reached, she willed the charge to arc over to her foe. The sudden current stunned Komorebi, and she changed between a veritable rainbow of colours before it finally passed. She had settled on a bright electric blue for her body and neck, black and red patterned arms, and a dark green face. Not that these colours were visible for long. Despite the soreness of her muscles, she shrouded herself in darkness, darting into the shadows below the deck of the station. She was gone only a moment, reappearing as a black blur flying up from a crack beneath her opponent. She hit Nesama hard, darkness fading in a spiral that whipped away from the two. She looked up when she landed to see the look of pain on Nesama's face - the first one of the entire battle.

*-END ROUND 6-*​

ultraviolet [XO]
Komorebi (F) <Color Change +Marvel Scale> @Prism Scale

Health: 96%
Energy: 87%
Status: Trying to hide her status conditions with her colour changes. Normal type. Marvel Scale activated. Burned (moderate, 3% per round, 3% physical damage penalty), paralysed (severe), badly poisoned (1% this round, 2% next).

pathos [OO]
Nesama (F) <Levitate> @Dusk Stone

Health: 43%
Energy: 35%
Sub: 0%
Status: 'Hey! That actually _hurt!_'

Numbers:
Nesama- Sub: 18 - 14 (Shadow Claw crit) - 7 (Shadow Claw) = -3, Health: 55 - 12 (Feint Attack crit) = 43, Energy: 44 - 3 (Will-o-Wisp) - 3 (Toxic) - 3 (Thunder Wave) = 35%.
Komorebi- Health: 100 - 1 (Toxic) - 3 (burn) = 96, Energy: 100 - 5 (Shadow Claw crit) - 4 (Shadow Claw) - 4 (Feint Attack crit) = 87.

Notes:
-Kecleon do not gain type-based status immunity since Color Change kicks in after the move hits.
-Marvel Scale activated on the first action.
-The first Shadow Claw and Feint Attack were crits. I ref these as costing 1% extra energy; if you know of higher precedent that makes them cost more, let me know and I'll change that.
-Stealth Rocks are scattered about pathos' side of the field.
-pathos commands first.


----------



## shy ♡

Burn is actually supposed to be a 3% power penalty:



> Burn: The pokémon is inflicted with a second-degree burn that constantly stings and throbs, dealing it 3% damage per round if it is not further aggravated. Burned pokémon are particularly susceptible to attacks that happen to strike their burn and see reduced effectiveness in the attacks they use that require movement, as swift movement is one thing that will aggravate their burn and cause them further pain. They therefore take such attacks much slower than usual, making them less powerful. As a result, physical attacks and others that require considerably movement have their power reduced by 3% after all other modifiers are applied. Burns do not fade without treatment.


(From the A&A guide.) And paralysis inflicted by thunder wave should start out severe, is there any particular reason for it being light?

Anyhow, Nesama, you're doing great. Hold out just a little bit longer! Drop your dusk stone and *thieve* that prism scale from the kecleon. If she tries to steal it back, drop it before she does - preferably in the ocean (meaning, make sure you're floating above the ocean whenever possible, including when you're dropping your dusk stone). Then we'll go for a *hex* and finish with *swagger*. If she's protecting during any of your attacks, or is unhittable for any other reason, chill instead and delay your attack by one action - on the last action, since there's no room, we'll skip hex, so thief if you haven't yet and swagger otherwise. If she's got clones, aim for the one with a shadow.

*Thief / Chill ~ Thief / Hex / Chill ~ Thief / Swagger / Chill*


----------



## nastypass

pathos said:


> Burn is actually supposed to be a 3% power penalty:
> 
> (From the A&A guide.) And paralysis inflicted by thunder wave should start out severe, is there any particular reason for it being light?


Oh, I thought it was just 2. Correcting.

I was under the impression that severity of status conditions was random with some bias toward moderate, and I can't find any official word on it written down anywhere. I ref them as a 25% chance of light/mild, 15% chance of severe, and 60% chance of moderate, after rolling for accuracy. From there, I give a 15% chance of relieving the condition (unless it's burn or toxic poison, which do not fade), which increases by 5% after every failed relief roll.


----------



## shy ♡

I don't think it's written down anywhere, but it is supposed to start off as severe, otherwise it would be very unfair since it fades over time, especially starting off as light.


----------



## nastypass

Feel free to use Thunder Wave twice to increase the severity. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## blazheirio889

Meursault said:


> I was under the impression that severity of status conditions was random with some bias toward moderate, and I can't find any official word on it written down anywhere. I ref them as a 25% chance of light/mild, 15% chance of severe, and 60% chance of moderate, after rolling for accuracy. From there, I give a 15% chance of relieving the condition (unless it's burn or toxic poison, which do not fade), which increases by 5% after every failed relief roll.


I've never seen any other ref have status start off at anything other than severe if it was inflicted with a status move, the only exception being near misses (e.g. if it rolled a 100, or the target was semi-successful in dodging), in which case it usually starts at moderate. In fact, even moves that only inflict status as a secondary effect often start at severe (though it's more forgivable if they start at moderate).

Since this is a pretty big deviation from the norm that can have a large effect on the outcome of the battle, I'd ask you to stick with having status moves inflict severe status, outside of extraordinary circumstances.


----------



## nastypass

blazheirio889 said:


> I've never seen any other ref have status start off at anything other than severe if it was inflicted with a status move, the only exception being near misses (e.g. if it rolled a 100, or the target was semi-successful in dodging), in which case it usually starts at moderate. In fact, even moves that only inflict status as a secondary effect often start at severe (though it's more forgivable if they start at moderate).
> 
> Since this is a pretty big deviation from the norm that can have a large effect on the outcome of the battle, I'd ask you to stick with having status moves inflict severe status, outside of extraordinary circumstances.


Fine, but I'm going to ask that stuff like this be written down somewhere in the future. :/


----------



## blazheirio889

Meursault said:


> Fine, but I'm going to ask that stuff like this be written down somewhere in the future. :/


This is the first time this has been a problem because status is so widespread that many examples of status being severe off the bat are simple to find, but I'll edit move descriptions to clarify that they inflict severe status.


----------



## ultraviolet

hey! i kind of feel like I'm nitpicking, but Colour Change only activates when hit by damaging moves, which thunder wave, will-o-wisp, and toxic are not (i.e. they don't have base damage and aren't listed as physical/special).


----------



## nastypass

Corrected. @_@ Man, I need to double check stuff like that.


----------



## ultraviolet

sorry i'm taking so long, university is kicking my ass

i'm feeling uninspired, so counter thief with sucker punch and hope that it startles her - do it all three actions if it'll stop her from using Thief. If Nesama _does _manage to grab your Marvel Scale, just go grab the Dusk Stone instead; I'm sure it'll come in handy or something. You should wear it like a pretty crown!!!! If you've got the Dusk Stone and there's still an action left, use Trick Room so we can move last again.
*
Sucker Punch ~ Sucker Punch/grab Dusk Stone ~ Sucker Punch/grab Dusk Stone/Trick Room*


----------



## nastypass

a Late Reffing.... i am Ashamed........

ultraviolet [XO]
Komorebi (F) <Color Change +Marvel Scale> @Prism Scale

Health: 96%
Energy: 87%
Status: Trying to hide her status conditions with her colour changes. Normal type. Marvel Scale activated. Burned (moderate, 3% per round, 3% physical damage penalty), paralysed (severe), badly poisoned (1% last round, 2% this).

pathos [OO]
Nesama (F) <Levitate> @Dusk Stone

Health: 43%
Energy: 35%
Status: 'Hey! That actually _hurt!_'

*-BEGIN ROUND 7-*​
_Clunk_ went the Dusk Stone as it dropped, waking the referee from her long slumber. And _ssssssh_ it went as it slid down the slope, eventually catching on a stealth rock. Nesama had ditched her item, eyeing instead the Prism Scale that glowed in Komorebi's left claw. The latter hunched down suspiciously, but Nesama was undeterred from her attack. As she saw her opponent shroud herself in dark energy for her next attack, Komorebi saw an opportunity to strike, and seized it. Stiffness from the thunder wave made it difficult, but she lept up and punched Nesama square in the face before Nesama could even react to her movement. Determined to make the best of the situation, Nesama rushed down after her opponent as soon as she landed. Tendrils of dark type energy lashed around her and slapped Komorebi. She reeled, rubbing her one claw with the other as their scales turned black. It was only then that she noticed they were both empty, and she shot an outraged glare toward Nesama, who hovered giggling with the Prism Scale.

[Komorebi- HP: 93%, PP: 82%; Dark type.] [Nesama- HP: 34%, PP: 32%]​
Nesama's giggles quickly turned to a low chanting. Another hex was laid, and a familiar purple and red glow emanated from Komorebi's entire body. She grabbed at the spot where she had been burned before, but she was coping with the attack much better than her predecessor had. Nevertheless, she found herself changing colour again, as scales in patches all over her body began turning a dark violet.

Komorebi resolved to work through the pain, since it was so mild. She turned away from her opponent and scampered down the deck toward what was formerly Nesama's Dusk Stone. Paralysis made it difficult not to trip, but with some concentration she managed. As the hex faded, she lifted the stone and made it Komorebi's Dusk Stone. She tried to balance it on her head for a moment as her trainer suggested, but she gave up after she nearly dropped it and let it slide further into the facility's interior.

[Komorebi- HP: 83%, PP: 81%; Ghost type.] [Nesama- HP: 34%, PP: 27%]​
Nesama burst into a raucous laughter at Komorebi's fumbling with her item. What an _idiot!_ What was she trying to do, wear it like a crown? It's not a flower! You can't just _bend_ a rock! Tears were shed by both battlers; from Nesama as she feigned an attempt to restrain her laughter, and from Komorebi as she took the teasing to heart. But Komorebi's tears were not of embarassment; no, they were of _rage_. How _dare_ she insult her trainer's fashion recommendations! If her trainer asked her to wear a plastic shopping bag as a glove, she would at least _humour_ her! It's what Pokémon _do!_ Her orders were to use Trick Room now that she had one last action, but those had been long forgotten. She was determined to walk up there and give Nesama a piece of her- _Crack._

As Komorebi walked upward, she stepped on the dull edge of a loose stealth rock. The force of her hind leg dislodged the rock and sent her tumbling forward. She faceplanted and rolled downhill a bit before gripping a patch of moss. She believed she righted herself upon it, but from an outside perspective you couldn't tell. She had clearly hit her head hard when she slipped, and the log roll downward didn't relieve any of the dizziness. She held her free claw to her head to try and stabilize it, but she seemed to be in rough shape at the round's end.

*-END ROUND 7-*​
ultraviolet [XO]
Komorebi (F) <Color Change> @Dusk Stone

Health: 77%
Energy: 81%
Status: Holding her head tenderly. +2 attack. Burned (moderate, 3% per round, 3% physical damage penalty), paralysed (severe), badly poisoned (2% this round, 3% next), confused (severe). Ghost type.

pathos [OO]
Nesama (F) <Levitate +Marvel Scale> @Prism Scale

Health: 34%
Energy: 23%
Status: Laughing her incorporeal ass off.

numbers:
Komorebi- Health: 96 - 3 (Thief) - 10 (Hex) - 1 (Confusion) - 2 (Toxic) -3 (burn) = 77; Energy: 87 - 5 (Sucker Punch) - 1 (fetch) = 81.
Nesama- Health: 43 - 9 (Sucker Punch) = 35; Energy: 35 - 3 (Thief) - 5 (Hex) - 4 (Swagger) = 23.

notes:
-Sucker Punch's description is pretty vague with "this attack may disrupt the opponent's attack," so I treated it as a 15% flinch chance.
-I noticed many arithmetic errors in the previous reffing, but all but one was simply a typo in the numbers section. Komorebi's health has been edited because 100 - 4 != 94.
-Sucker Punch cost an extra 1% energy to perform and fetching the Dusk Stone cost 1% energy because of Komorebi's paralysis.
-Komorebi hurt herself in confusion in the last round; as with EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY I'm calling the attack boost and burn to reduce to 1% damage.
-Stealth Rocks are scattered about the deck.
-Sorry about the delay. @_@ I was in Columbus last weekend and I was busy stressing over work things during the week.
-ultraviolet commands first.


----------



## nastypass

(late) DQ warning for uv. 24? hours to command


----------



## ultraviolet

whooops ok let's go with some quickly put-together commands:

Go on the offensive with Shadow Ball and Feint Attack. If Nesama uses something like Double Team or Substitute - something that boosts her - we wanna Snatch it. Otherwise, if Nesama isn't around or you can't hit her, just Chill for a bit, bby. It's okay.


*Shadow Ball/Snatch/Chill ~ Feint Attack/Snatch/Chill ~ Shadow Ball/Snatch/Chill*


----------



## shy ♡

Hm, let's just *Growl* a bit, Nesama, I think you've done enough for this battle... 

*Growl x3*


----------



## nastypass

ultraviolet [XO]
Komorebi (F) <Color Change> @Dusk Stone

Health: 77%
Energy: 81%
Status: Holding her head tenderly. +2 attack. Burned (moderate, 3% per round, 3% physical damage penalty), paralysed (severe), badly poisoned (2% last round, 3% this), confused (severe). Ghost type.

pathos [OO]
Nesama (F) <Levitate +Marvel Scale> @Prism Scale

Health: 34%
Energy: 23%
Status: Laughing her incorporeal ass off.

*-BEGIN ROUND 8-*​
Nesama was displeased with her orders this round. Done enough? She had plenty of fight left in her! She was getting a little worn down, true, but she'd hardly even started putting a dent in the new meat! Orders were orders, though. She stifled her laughter, and put her irritation to good use. She bared her teeth and let out a low growl. Komorebi, seeing this, had some of the wind taken out of her sails. Maybe she wouldn't march straight up to this one... Oh well, she thought, she could do just as much damage from down here. She took advantage of her new ghost typing, channeling its energies into a pulsating ball. Gracelessly, she took the unstable orb and flung it overhead at Nesama, smacking it hard into her face.

[Komorebi- HP: 77%, PP: 78%] [Nesama- HP: 19%, PP: 22%]​
... Okay, Nesama thought, beginning to see her trainer's point. That attack did sting pretty hard, and she wasn't sure she could take another. She bared her teeth again, putting real effort into it this time. Komorebi wasn't so sure she wanted to approach at all now, but her trainer at least made things a little easier. She shrouded herself in darkness once more, darting between the small shadows of the scattered rocks and shrapnel. It was all she could do not to tense up or lose her balance at the very end, but she managed to leap up and hit Nesama before she could even react.

[Komorebi- HP: 77%, PP: 75%] [Nesama- HP: 13%, PP: 21%]​
Nesama was amazed to have lasted through that attack, and let out one last intimidating bark before Komorebi went running on all fours back to her trainer's side of the deck. There, Komorebi summoned one more ball of unstable ghost-type energy and let it loose. The orb crashed into Nesama and she fell to the deck, vanquished at last.

*-END ROUND 8-*​
ultraviolet [XO]
Komorebi (F) <Color Change> @Dusk Stone

Health: 71%
Energy: 72%
Status: Proud. -1 attack. Burned (moderate, 3% per round, 3% physical damage penalty), paralysed (severe), badly poisoned (3% this round, 4% next), confused (moderate). Ghost type.

pathos [XO]
Nesama (F) <Levitate +Marvel Scale> @Prism Scale

Health: 0%
Energy: 20%
Status: Knocked out!

Numbers:
Komorebi- HP: 77 - 3 (burn) - 3 (poison) = 71. PP: 81 - 3 (Shadow Ball) - 3 (Feint Attack) - 3 (Shadow Ball) = 72.
Nesama- HP: 34 - 15 (Shadow Ball) - 6 (Feint Attack) - 15 (Shadow Ball) = -2. PP: 23 - 3 (Growl x3) = 20.

Notes:
-The Prism Scale is left lying on the deck.
-Stealth Rocks are scattered about Nesama's side of the field.
-Komorebi's attack will reset to 0 after the next round, since Nesama has fainted.
-Komorebi's confusion relieved some after the second action.
-pathos sends out and commands next.


----------



## shy ♡

Sorry, Nesama :c I'll be sending out Syler now! 

Let's just go with *Air Slash*, *Venoshock*, *Air Slash*. If they're fully paralyzed or confused, set up a 20% *sub*, only once of course; and if there are clones, spread your attack around until you hit the right one. If you can't hit your target /at all/ because of protect or w/e, set up a sub if you haven't already, or *Nasty Plot* if you've already got a sub.

*Air Slash / Substitute (20%) / Nasty Plot ~ Venoshock / Substitute (20%) / Nasty Plot ~ Air Slash / Substitute (20%) / Nasty Plot*


----------



## nastypass

~24 hour DQ warning for uv


----------



## ultraviolet

waugh i think i'm out of DQ now, but if I can still command, let's go with *Facade x 3*


----------



## nastypass

ultraviolet said:


> waugh i think i'm out of DQ now, but if I can still command, let's go with *Facade x 3*


Nah you're all good! Reffing up in a couple hours probably.

EDIT: "A few hours" here being a colloquialism for "a few days." expect it like thursday/friday/saturday??


----------



## nastypass

ultraviolet [XO]
Komorebi (F) <Color Change> @Dusk Stone

Health: 71%
Energy: 72%
Status: Proud. -1 attack. Burned (moderate, 3% per round, 3% physical damage penalty), paralysed (severe), badly poisoned (4% this round, 5% next), confused (moderate). Ghost type.

pathos [XO]
Syler (M) <Inner Focus> @Black Sludge

Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Raring to go.

*-BEGIN ROUND 9-*​
Syler stretched his wings wide amid the glow of his release. Komorebi hunched down to assess her new opponent, who simply hovered in the air before her. She expected some kind of attack as soon as Syler came out to face her, but none came. There was an awkward 30 seconds of no sound but the intermittent flap of Syler's wings and the caws of distant Wingull before Komorebi realised her opponent was waiting for her. At that point, she decided to simply let it all out. Her scales reverted to their default green and yellow, making plain her sickly face and swelling burns. She charged headlong into Syler, hopped up, and smacked him out of the air. She landed on top of him and pinned down one wing by standing on it, while mercilessly punching and clawing at the upper half of his face. Syler screeched, and wrested himself free. A few flaps into the air, he took one swift motion to face Komorebi and slash a wing through the air with blinding speed. The wake from it was strong enough to be visible as a distorted crescent in the air. Komorebi blocked most of its a blow on her arm, but it stung nevertheless. Her scales instinctively shifted their hue as she lowered her arms, and she looked over at Syler and noticed a faint glow as the glob of sludge tied to his leg began to seep into his body.

[Komorebi- HP: 63, PP: 64; Flying type.] [Syler- HP: 91, PP: 96]​
Komorebi was not in the mood to stand through further awkward silences, and so charged ahead once more. She grabbed onto Syler's foot and pulled, not caring or noticing whether she brought him down to her or her up to him. She just grabbed, gnawed, and scratched her illness-inspired rage out onto her victim. Syler shook his legs in a vain effort to remove her. Komorebi's blows may have been softened by the burns across her arm, but they were still fierce, and she still had the grip her species was famous for. The attack dragged on and on before Syler finally let out a hiss and glared down at her with jaws open wide. Komorebi backed off then, but too late. Syler made a hacking sound, and spat out an enormous stream of noxious, purple fluid. The smell of it hit Komorebi nearly as hard as as the attack itself did. She stumbled as the liquid struck her back and seeped slowly through her skin. The stench of the attack suddenly took on a burning quality in her nose, a burning that spread rapidly throughout every vein and capillary of her body. Her scales reactively took a dark violet hue around her face to hide how pale the skin underneath was becoming.

[Komorebi- HP: 47, PP: 56; Poison type.] [Syler- HP: 82, PP: 94]​
Syler flapped his wings as close to silently as he could while he watched and waited for Komorebi to act. After around the third beat, she fell face first with no apparent cause. Her limbs were stiff as boards, leaving her unable to so much as lift a finger to catch herself. In her mind, she was raging and cursing up a storm: _goddammit, just as I was starting to feel better too! Why can't we catch a break here?!_ The blow to her head brought her closer to her senses this time, at least, and by the time she got up her limbs would feel remarkably more limber.

Syler, meanwhile, was fairly confident that Komorebi would not be getting back up to interrupt for a while. He glided over to the remains of Nesama's substitute at the bottom of the Sea Mauville's slope, and landed with a dignified air. With the tip of a wing, he nudged the scrap metal around until it vaguely resembled himself, lying on the floor. With a noble "ahem," he lifted a wing, and gave his effigy the touch of life. Green wisps of his health flowed from his core to the spot were he'd tapped the metal. Slowly, the pieces drew themselves closer to each other, and the crude sculpture began to look less crude. The doll then sprang to life, and took flight with its master. The two headed back to their opponent, who bizarrely looked more confident and ready to battle than ever, despite the tumble she'd taken. It was a remarkable game face: one could hardly tell how ill she felt, or how badly her burns still stung.

*-END ROUND 9-*​
ultraviolet [XO]
Komorebi (F) <Color Change> @Dusk Stone

Health: 40%
Energy: 56%
Status: Ready to frickin' _go._ Burned (moderate, 3% per round, 3% physical damage penalty), paralysed (mild), badly poisoned (4% this round, 5% next), confused (mild). Poison type.

pathos [XO]
Syler (M) <Inner Focus> @Black Sludge

Health: 63%
Energy: 84%
Substitute: 20%
Status: Wondering just how long Komorebi can put up a good fight.

Numbers:
Komorebi- Health: 71 - 8 (Air Slash) - 16 (Venoshock) - 4 (toxic) - 3 (burn) = 40; Energy: 72 - 8 (Facade) - 8 (Facade) = 56
Syler- Health: 100 - 10 (Facade) + 1 (Black Sludge) - 10 (Facade) + 1 (Black Sludge) - 20 (Substitute) + 1 (Black Sludge) = 63; Energy: 100 - 4 (Air Slash) - 2 (Venoshock) - 10 (Substitute) = 84

Notes:
-Komorebi's paralysis lightened on the second and third actions, and her confusion lightened on the third action.
-Similarly, all stat effects of Growl and Swagger wore off at the end of the round.
-Syler had to wait for Komorebi to act to see if she would be paralysed or confused, so he went second the whole round. Not that it mattered.
-The Prism Scale, and several pointy bits of metal are scattered about the deck.
-ultraviolet commands next.


----------



## ultraviolet

Well komorebi, I think you're due for a change - let's use Skill Swap and try out Inner Focus for a bit. Sounds like fun, right? In your second action, let's start work on that substitute and use Thunderbolt and then Ice Beam. If you don't manage Skill Swap on your first action, keep trying until it works. Use Facade on the first action if you're Taunted.

Skill Swap/Facade ~ Skill Swap/Thunderbolt ~ Skill Swap/Ice Beam.


----------



## shy ♡

Okay, I'm not loving that *Skill Swap*, so *Mimic* it and then use it to revert your abilities back. Finish with a *Zen Headbutt*.

*Mimic (Skill Swap) ~ Skill Swap ~ Zen Headbutt*


----------



## Keldeo

ultraviolet (xO)

*Komorebi* (f) <Color Change> @ Dusk Stone
Health: 40%
Energy: 56%
Currently: Ready to frickin' _go._ Burned (moderate: 3%/round, -3% physical damage). Paralyzed (mild). Poisoned (toxic: 4% this round, 5% next). Confused (mild). Poison type.
Commands: Skill Swap / Facade ~ Skill Swap / Thunderbolt ~ Skill Swap / Ice Beam

pathos (xO)

*Syler* (m) <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge
Health: 63%
Energy: 84%
Currently: Wondering just how long Komorebi can put up a good fight. Has a substitute with 20% health.

Field Notes
-The Prism Scale and several pointy bits of metal are scattered about the deck.

*Round 10*​
Komorebi stares calmly at Syler, and Syler stares calmly at Komorebi, and still the next round has not yet begun. But a sudden warping of space informs the battlers that the round should be begun, and the battlers begin the round. Looking as calm as ever despite the various scars crisscrossing her body, Komorebi eyes her opponent to see if he'll make any strange moves. Seeing that the Golbat seems only to be watching her intently, she concentrates on copying the energy traces of Syler's innate imperturbability and of her own capability to camouflage by changing the colors of her individual scales. The Kecleon's eyes glow a slight pink as she transfers Syler's energy to herself while simultaneously moving her displaced abilities to the Golbat's energy signature. For just a moment, the two abilities take physical form as an orb of pink and an orb of white, zooming away from their original owners before seemingly being absorbed into their opponents' heads. Now conscious of the smallest stirrings of the shrapnel surrounding them, Komorebi grins as her opponent screeches in surprise and flaps about wildly in an attempt to compensate for his sudden loss of calm.

Completely weirded out, Syler takes a deep breath and lands before running one wing along his suddenly iridescent skin, watching closely as individual spots turn more purple or more blue. Although he doesn't have any idea how Komorebi reached into his mind to switch such inner characteristics, Syler is still in touch with his innate energy, and figuring out how Komorebi's works is just one step to changing both of them back to normal. He pokes his wing one more time, trying to understand the mechanisms behind the Kecleon's ability, and suddenly feels a slight mental shift as the spot he touched turns a dark gray. Soon, he pinpoints Komorebi's foreign energy signature and smirks; that lizard won't know what's coming. The Golbat tries to remember how the mental intrusion felt and painstakingly pushes his opponent's ability away from himself while tugging on his own. The pink and white energy spheres appear again, but instead of gliding easily forward they move much more haltingly and sometimes flicker as Syler takes a moment to rest. Finally, the orbs come back to their original Pokemon, and Syler becomes aware of his normal tranquility again with a relieved sigh.

Deprived of her hard-earned serenity, Komorebi pats at her charred purple skin frantically, gazing in horror at the whitish spots that appear and then fade. What did that Golbat _do_?! The Kecleon builds up charge in one hand before sending it in a crackling arc towards Syler, but the innocuous, slightly-Golbat-shaped hunk of scrap metal sitting on the floor under him jumps in the way at the last moment. The electricity carves a large chunk of the quasi-Golbat's wing away with an ear-wrenching screech and leaves a large char mark on the rest, but the remnants of Syler's substitute straighten up despite the black scar and flap upwards as best they can to defend their creator from further attacks. 

Affronted by the sudden attack on his doll, Syler closes his eyes and prepares to calmly meditate on his calmness, which he so calmly rescued from that dastardly, uncalm Kecleon. Soon, a sparkling blaze of Psychic energy appears around the Golbat's entire body, and he flaps forwards before slamming into Komorebi. The Kecleon winces as the calming energy eats away at her toxic constitution, before recollecting herself as her scales turn pink and rearrange themselves. Syler sticks his tongue out at her and then spins showily away—but Komorebi isn't just going to let something like _that_ go unanswered. Building up a light blue ball in her mouth that's enhanced by her pilfered Dusk Stone, the Kecleon fires it at the Golbat and watches in satisfaction as his poor substitute leaps in the way again. The scrap metal and Ice energy collide in a blue flash before one dissipates and the other falls lifelessly to the floor. Both battlers, tired but satisfied, lock eyes again, more ready than ever to end the match.

ultraviolet (xO)

*Komorebi* (f) <Color Change> @ Dusk Stone (activated)
Health: 20%
Energy: 43%
Currently: ??? (so calm, you don't even know how she really feels.) Burned (moderate: 3%/round, -3% physical damage). Poisoned (toxic: 5% this round, 6% next). Psychic type.
Used: Skill Swap ~ Thunderbolt ~ Ice Beam

pathos (xO)

*Syler* (m) <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge
Health: 66%
Energy: 73%
Currently: ????????????? (even calmer. so calm. the epitome of calm.) Mimic replaced with Skill Swap.
Used: Mimic (Skill Swap) ~ Skill Swap ~ Zen Headbutt

Field Notes
-Movement order: Syler (90) > Komorebi (40).
-The Prism Scale and several pointy bits of metal are scattered about the deck.

Action Notes
-Let me know if anything seems off, since I'm taking over from Meursault.
-Also trying out a format with less bold… Can you tell what's going on?
-Komorebi's confusion and paralysis both faded after the second action.
-Komorebi's Dusk Stone activated after Syler hit her with Zen Headbutt.



Spoiler: calcs



Komorebi: 40 - 1 (burn) - 1 (poison) - 1 (burn) - 2 (poison) - 12 (Zen Headbutt) - 1 (burn) - 2 (poison) = 20
56 - 3 (Skill Swap) - 5 (Thunderbolt) - 5 (Ice Beam) = 43
Syler: 63 + 1 (Black Sludge) + 1 (Black Sludge) + 1 (Black Sludge) = 66
84 - 1 (Mimic) - 5 (Mimic [Skill Swap]) - 5 (Zen Headbutt) = 73
Syler's substitute: 20 - 13 (Thunderbolt) - 15 (Ice Beam) = *0*


pathos commands next.


----------



## shy ♡

Ty again for taking this ;n;

Okie Syler, I think we can finish this soon. Let's go for *Shadow Ball*s all round, swapping to *Feint Attack* if you're tormented or there are clones. If you can't hit at all for any reason, be it protect or... something else, just *Nasty Plot* I s'pose.

*Shadow Ball / Feint Attack / Nasty Plot x3*


----------



## ultraviolet

Let's go all out with Last Resort, I think.

*Last Resort x 3*


----------



## Keldeo

ultraviolet (xO)

*Komorebi* (f) <Color Change> @ Dusk Stone (activated)
Health: 20%
Energy: 43%
Currently: ??? (so calm, you don't even know how she really feels.) Burned (moderate: 3%/round, -3% physical damage). Poisoned (toxic: 5% this round, 6% next). Psychic type.
Commands: Last Resort x3

pathos (xO)

*Syler* (m) <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge
Health: 66%
Energy: 73%
Currently: ????????? (even calmer. so calm. the epitome of calm. Mimic replaced with Skill Swap.
Commands: Shadow Ball / Feint Attack / Nasty Plot x3

Field Notes
-Movement order: Syler (90) > Komorebi (40).
-The Prism Scale and several pointy bits of metal are scattered about the deck.

*Round 11*​
As the round begins, Komorebi calmly arches an eyebrow at her opponent, who seems to be building up a flickering mass of spiritual energy. Hah! It seems Syler's calm facade has finally slipped. He'll never be as calm as she is! crows the smirking Kecleon to herself. Doesn't that Golbat know Ghost moves don't affect—and then the ethereal sphere slams into her, eating away at the pink scales even as they rearrange themselves into a faint, nearly-see-through indigo. …Right. Dammit. Picking herself off the floor with a grunt, Komorebi sighs. It doesn't feel like she'll be able to take another one of those, if that one was anything to go by, and now she's semisolid to boot.

But the dark purple stone tied around Komorebi's neck lends her strength, and she clutches it with one not-quite-corporeal hand as a blaze of white appears around her. The Kecleon tries to ignore the strange feeling of Normal energy dancing across a Ghost's skin and the remaining nausea and irritation from her poisoning and burns, and charges at Syler. This time there's no substitute to protect him from her reckless leap, and she clutches desperately at the Golbat's wildly thrashing wings with both hands and a leg as she pummels him with her other limbs, flailing about with her tongue and free foot. 

Finally, completely spent despite continually absorbing energy from his Black Sludge, Syler stops struggling for just a few seconds and pays for it dearly: Komorebi manages to get a firm grip on him and flicks her tail like a whip to bring him down before pinning him to the ship's deck. The Golbat screeches in pain as grains of sand and shards of metal dig into his wings as the Kecleon pounds him ferociously from above, but he soon regains his wits and thinks up a plan to get out of the sticky situation. Sensing when Komorebi lets up just a little, Syler uses his weight advantage to fling the Kecleon off with a coordinated swing and flap back into the air, grinning as Komorebi struggles to stand back up on the other side of the deck. 

As quickly as he can, he builds up another ghostly sphere between his fangs and fires the orb at the still-stunned Kecleon, who doesn't see it coming. Imbued with conflicting spiritual energy to Komorebi's ghostly exterior, the Shadow Ball collides with her and burns away the last of her protective scales before dissipating as the Kecleon simply collapses, the last of her energy gone. Ecstatic, Syler flaps back to his trainer, who shakes hands with its opponent as the referee summons a league-owned Abra to just get everyone out of here before the Hoennese police arrive.

ultraviolet (xO)

*Komorebi* (f) <Color Change> @ Dusk Stone
Health: *0*%
Energy: 35%
Currently: As calm as ever, even in unconsciousness.
Used: Last Resort

pathos (xO)

*Syler* (m) <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge
Health: 47%
Energy: 63%
Currently: All aflutter with glee. (Unnervingly uncalm, if I do say so myself.)
Used: Shadow Ball ~ Shadow Ball

Field Notes
-The Prism Scale and several pointy bits of metal are scattered about the deck.

Action Notes
-Random reffing trivia: Golbat is actually more than twice as heavy as Kecleon. Who knew?
-Komorebi's Last Resort was a critical hit.
-Komorebi fainted on the second action.



Spoiler: calcs



Komorebi: 40 - 12 (Shadow Ball) - 1 (burn) - 2 (poison) - 12 (Shadow Ball) = *0*
43 - 8 (Last Resort) = 35
Syler: 66 - 20 (Last Resort) + 1 (Black Sludge) = 47
73 - 5 (Shadow Ball) - 5 (Shadow Ball) = 63



That's all, folks! Good game, everyone. pathos gets $16, ultraviolet gets $8, and I get $5 since I was an e-ref; Meursault can pick up the other $5 whenever they want, though I'm not exactly sure how that works. As for experience, Komorebi, Nesama, and Syler get 2 exp/happiness, and the last two can evolve, while EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY gets 2 exp and 1 happiness - correct me on these if I got something wrong.


----------



## shy ♡

Ahh yay it's finally over ;_; Good battle, uv!! And thanks for reffing, Walker and Keldeo, ahhh... ;n;


----------

